
Debian putting everything on the /usr - type0
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/11/24/debian_testing_merged_codeusrcode/
======
type0
This was already submitted -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13041361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13041361)

